# [SOLVED] Bluetooth mice

## opensyslab

Hello,

I would lik to connect my bluetooth mice with my laptop, but noway now.

I say now because I already could in the past, but unfortunately a HDD failure, lost all my configuration (and of course backup deleted few day ago  :Laughing:  ). 

here is the problem :

I run bluetoohctl. Already paired and trust my device without problem.

```

[bluetooth]# info 00:00:00:00:04:0F 

Device 00:00:00:00:04:0F (public)

   Name: Bluetooth  Mouse

   Alias: Bluetooth  Mouse

   Class: 0x00002580

   Icon: input-mouse

   Paired: yes

   Trusted: yes

   Blocked: no

   Connected: no

   LegacyPairing: no

   UUID: Human Interface Device... (00001124-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: PnP Information           (00001200-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   Modalias: usb:v0000p0000d0000

```

```

[bluetooth]# connect 00:00:00:00:04:0F 

Attempting to connect to 00:00:00:00:04:0F

[CHG] Device 00:00:00:00:04:0F Connected: yes

Failed to connect: org.bluez.Error.Failed

[CHG] Device 2C:41:A1:02:D5:A0 ServicesResolved: no

[CHG] Device 2C:41:A1:02:D5:A0 Connected: no

```

I activate the debug in systemctl and here is the result

```
 

oct. 03 19:49:19 localhost.localdomain bluetoothd[4559]: src/device.c:connect_profiles() /org/bluez/hci0/dev_00_00_00_00_04_0F (all), client :1.89

oct. 03 19:49:19 localhost.localdomain bluetoothd[4559]: profiles/input/device.c:input_device_connect()

oct. 03 19:49:19 localhost.localdomain bluetoothd[4559]: src/service.c:change_state() 0x56447c004bb0: device 00:00:00:00:04:0F profile input-hid state changed: disconnected -> connecting (0)

oct. 03 19:49:19 localhost.localdomain bluetoothd[4559]: src/adapter.c:connected_callback() hci0 device 00:00:00:00:04:0F connected eir_len 23

oct. 03 19:49:19 localhost.localdomain bluetoothd[4559]: Rejected connection from unknown device 00:00:00:00:04:0F

oct. 03 19:49:19 localhost.localdomain bluetoothd[4559]: src/service.c:change_state() 0x56447c004bb0: device 00:00:00:00:04:0F profile input-hid state changed: connecting -> disconnected (-1)

oct. 03 19:49:19 localhost.localdomain bluetoothd[4559]: src/device.c:device_profile_connected() input-hid Operation not permitted (1)

oct. 03 19:49:19 localhost.localdomain bluetoothd[4559]: src/device.c:device_profile_connected() returning response to :1.89

```

Here is my emerge --info

```

localhost / # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.76 (python 3.5.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-8.3.0, glibc-2.29-r2, 4.19.66-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.66-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2630QM_CPU_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    12182920 total,   4623516 free

KiB Swap:    2138108 total,   2138108 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 30 Sep 2019 11:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 07e27667dd0d9c0a037cb25f0fb4cdd126111466

Head commit of repository brother-overlay: 16f77e7b48b00d3474a25df1a04b91830ac188ba

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.32 p2) 2.32.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.28.2-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.5.5::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.14.6::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.32-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.3.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.19::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

brother-overlay

    location: /usr/local/overlay/brother-overlay

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/stefan-langenmaier/brother-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

crossdev

    location: /usr/local/portage-crossdev

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 10

salfter

    location: /var/lib/layman/salfter

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php7.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvb dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv icu introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret libtirpc mad mmx mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib mysql nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l2 vdpau vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse libinput synaptics v4l" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 python3_5 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia intel i915" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Last edited by opensyslab on Tue Nov 26, 2019 3:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## opensyslab

Please I need some help!!!

I don't know anywhere else to investigate.

----------

## ian.au

Hmm, I haven't used BT on my desktop for a while, but I'll try: what does 

```
cat /etc/bluetooth/input.conf
```

 return?

----------

## opensyslab

A real big thanks for you help.

This is the result:

```
# Configuration file for the input service

# This section contains options which are not specific to any

# particular interface

[General]

# Set idle timeout (in minutes) before the connection will

# be disconnect (defaults to 0 for no timeout)

#IdleTimeout=30

# Enable HID protocol handling in userspace input profile

# Defaults to false (HIDP handled in HIDP kernel module)

UserspaceHID=true

```

----------

## ian.au

Firstly, I just have to ask whether you've confirmed the hardware is ok, have you been able to test it on a running system?

Is there anything in dmesg ie. 

```
dmesg | grep -i blue
```

----------

## opensyslab

```
[    6.911533] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.22

[    6.911595] Bluetooth: Starting self testing

[    6.911655] Bluetooth: Finished self testing

[    6.911793] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    6.911861] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    6.911926] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    6.911997] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    6.917799] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

[    6.917859] Bluetooth: HIDP socket layer initialized

[   10.127845] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[   10.129051] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[   10.130200] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized

```

Yes the hardware is working fine and I already got it worked but my HDD failed and no backup.

I remember I done something in the kernel to be ok

----------

## opensyslab

here is it 

https://pastebin.com/bTBF3JG7

----------

## ian.au

 *opensyslab wrote:*   

> here is it 
> 
> https://pastebin.com/bTBF3JG7

 

I had a quick look through there, 

```
CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m
```

  change this to *

```
CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m
```

 change this to *

```
CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y
```

 deselect this

```
CONFIG_UHID=m
```

 change this to *

Make those adjustments for starters, rebuild and let's see if that does it.

----------

## opensyslab

First I would like to thank you for your help and the time spent with me.

I really apreciate.

Second this this the result after tweaking the kernel as you asked.

```
oct. 28 10:14:59 localhost.localdomain bluetoothd[4706]: Can't open HIDP control socket

oct. 28 10:14:59 localhost.localdomain bluetoothd[4706]: Rejected connection from unknown device 00:00:00:00:04:0F

```

And here is the dmesg | grep -i blue

```
[    6.260403] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.22

[    6.260464] Bluetooth: Starting self testing

[    6.260522] Bluetooth: Finished self testing

[    6.260657] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    6.260721] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    6.260780] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    6.260846] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[   11.362886] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[   11.362898] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[   11.362902] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized

```

----------

## ian.au

opensyslab,

I've had another look through, and looking at your sytem and the kernel again:

change 

```
CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO is not set
```

 to 

```
CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=m
```

change 

```
CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_INTEL is not set
```

 to 

```
CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_INTEL=y
```

and we may as well turn on 

```
CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=m
```

.

To go further if you could provide the id of your BT device it would be helpful, and if we're still not there, paste up the current kernel config for reference.

Cheers,

----------

## opensyslab

journalctl 

```
oct. 29 18:47:13 localhost.localdomain bluetoothd[4589]: Unable to open adapter storage directory: /var/lib/bluetooth/00:1A:7D:DA:71:13
```

After starting scan in bluetoothctl

```
oct. 29 20:35:53 localhost.localdomain kernel: Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

oct. 29 20:35:55 localhost.localdomain kernel: Bluetooth: hci0: failed to disable LE scan: status 0x1f

oct. 29 20:35:55 localhost.localdomain kernel: Bluetooth: hci0: command 0x200c tx timeout

```

bluetoothctl 

```
bluetooth]# scan on

Discovery started

[CHG] Controller 00:1A:7D:DA:71:13 Discovering: yes

[NEW] Device 00:00:00:00:04:0F Bluetooth  Mouse

[CHG] Device 00:00:00:00:04:0F RSSI: -46

[bluetooth]# connect 00:00:00:00:04:0F 

Attempting to connect to 00:00:00:00:04:0F

[CHG] Device 00:00:00:00:04:0F Connected: yes

[CHG] Device 00:00:00:00:04:0F Modalias: usb:v0000p0000d0000

[CHG] Device 00:00:00:00:04:0F UUIDs: 00001124-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb

[CHG] Device 00:00:00:00:04:0F UUIDs: 00001200-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb

[CHG] Device 00:00:00:00:04:0F ServicesResolved: yes

Failed to connect: org.bluez.Error.Failed
```

dmesg

```
[oct.29 19:53] Bluetooth: hci0: command 0x2005 tx timeout
```

```
oct. 29 19:52:53 localhost.localdomain kernel: wlp3s0: BA request denied - HW unavailable for ca:af:44:ed:01:f8 tid 1

oct. 29 19:53:01 localhost.localdomain kernel: Bluetooth: hci0: command 0x2005 tx timeout

oct. 29 19:53:03 localhost.localdomain kernel: wlp3s0: Open BA session requested for ca:af:44:ed:01:f8 tid 1

oct. 29 19:53:03 localhost.localdomain kernel: wlp3s0: BA request denied - HW unavailable for ca:af:44:ed:01:f8 tid 1

oct. 29 19:53:03 localhost.localdomain bluetoothd[4589]: Can't open HIDP control socket

oct. 29 19:53:04 localhost.localdomain bluetoothd[4589]: Rejected connection from unknown device 00:00:00:00:04:0F
```

https://pastebin.com/jEUNsNDQ

----------

## ian.au

 *opensyslab wrote:*   

> journalctl 
> 
> After starting scan in bluetoothctl
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Looks like we're missing firmware for your device what does 

```
dmesg | egrep -i 'blue|firm'
```

 return?

----------

## opensyslab

```
dmesg | egrep -i 'blue|firm'

[    1.080127] ACPI: [Firmware Bug]: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    3.637903] psmouse serio4: elantech: assuming hardware version 3 (with firmware version 0x450f01)

[    6.309222] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.22

[    6.309284] Bluetooth: Starting self testing

[    6.309341] Bluetooth: Finished self testing

[    6.309477] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    6.309542] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    6.309603] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    6.309668] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    6.907901] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 39.31.5.1 build 32895 op_mode iwldvm

[    8.549562] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[    8.549564] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[    8.549568] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized

[   33.508920] Bluetooth: hci0: command 0x0c24 tx timeout

[   67.190675] Bluetooth: hci0: command 0x2005 tx timeout

[  110.391167] Bluetooth: hci0: failed to disable LE scan: status 0x1f

[  110.391169] Bluetooth: hci0: command 0x200c tx timeout

[  223.591436] Bluetooth: hci0: command 0x0c1a tx timeout

[  225.671434] Bluetooth: hci0: command 0x0402 tx timeout

[  227.751442] Bluetooth: hci0: command 0x200c tx timeout

[  229.831431] Bluetooth: hci0: command 0x041a tx timeout
```

----------

## ian.au

Hmm seems like all the bits are present. 

Lets see if we can get HIDP going again;can you set it back to a module, it doesn't seem to like being built in. 

```
CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m
```

Then lets see what turns up in dmesg on restart

----------

## opensyslab

I think we change too much think in the kernel...

Cause my bluetooth headset isn't working now.

Here is my dmesg | grep -i blue

```

[    6.378224] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.22

[    6.378285] Bluetooth: Starting self testing

[    6.378342] Bluetooth: Finished self testing

[    6.378472] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    6.378536] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    6.378608] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    6.378677] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    6.383311] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

[    6.383376] Bluetooth: HIDP socket layer initialized

[    8.589225] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[    8.590144] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[    8.590828] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized

[ 1383.925875] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.925880] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.925881] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.925882] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.926871] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.926874] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.926875] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.926877] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.926878] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.926879] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.926880] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.926882] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.927872] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.927875] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.927876] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.927877] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.927878] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.927880] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.927881] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.927882] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.928869] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.928872] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.928874] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.928875] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.928876] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.928878] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.928879] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.928880] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.929869] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.929872] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.929874] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.929875] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.929876] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.929878] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.929879] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.929880] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.930871] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.930874] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.930875] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.930876] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.930877] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.930879] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.930880] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.930881] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.931871] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.931874] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.931875] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.931876] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.931878] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.931879] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.931880] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.931881] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.932867] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.932870] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.932871] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.932873] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.932874] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.932875] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.932877] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.932878] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.933842] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.933848] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.933850] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.933853] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.933855] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.933858] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.933860] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.933863] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.934858] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.934861] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.934863] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.934864] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.934866] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.934868] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.934869] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.934871] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.935856] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.935860] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.935862] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.935863] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.935865] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.935867] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.935868] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.935870] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.936839] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.936844] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.936847] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.936850] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.936852] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.936854] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.936857] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.936860] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.937897] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.937901] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.937902] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.937903] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.937905] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.937906] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.937907] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.937909] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.938888] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.938891] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.938893] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.938894] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.938895] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.938897] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.938898] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1383.938900] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.046301] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.047296] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.047299] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.047301] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.047303] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.047305] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.047307] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.047310] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.047312] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.048324] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.048328] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.048330] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.048331] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.048332] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.048334] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.048335] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.048337] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.049323] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.049326] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.049328] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.049329] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.049331] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.049332] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.049333] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.049335] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.050324] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.050327] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.050329] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.050330] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.050331] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.050333] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.050334] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.050336] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.051324] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.051328] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.051329] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.051331] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.051332] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.051333] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.051335] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.051336] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.052325] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.052328] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.052330] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.052331] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.052332] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.052334] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.052335] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.052337] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.053293] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.053298] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.053300] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.053302] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.053304] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.053307] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.053309] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.053311] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.054298] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.054301] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.054304] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.054306] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.054308] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.054310] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.054312] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.054315] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.055299] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.055302] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.055304] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.055306] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.055309] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.055311] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.055313] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.055315] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.056296] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.056299] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.056302] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.056304] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.056306] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.056308] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.056310] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.056313] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.057327] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.057330] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.057331] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.057333] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.057334] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.057336] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.057337] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.057338] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.058326] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.058330] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.058331] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.058333] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.058334] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.058336] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.058337] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.058339] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.059327] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.059330] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.059331] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.059333] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.059334] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.059336] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.059337] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1387.059338] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.735513] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.736505] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.736508] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.736511] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.736513] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.736515] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.736517] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.736520] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.736522] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.737528] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.737532] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.737534] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.737535] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.737537] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.737538] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.737539] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.737541] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.738528] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.738531] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.738533] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.738535] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.738536] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.738537] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.738539] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.738541] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.739528] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.739532] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.739533] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.739535] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.739536] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.739538] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.739539] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.739541] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.740528] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.740531] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.740533] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.740535] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.740536] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.740538] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.740539] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.740540] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.741529] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.741532] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.741534] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.741535] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.741537] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.741538] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.741540] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.741541] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.742529] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.742533] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.742534] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.742536] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.742537] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.742539] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.742540] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.742542] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.743536] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.743540] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.743541] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.743543] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.743544] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.743546] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.743547] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.743548] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.744511] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.744514] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.744517] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.744519] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.744521] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.744523] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.744525] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.744528] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.745506] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.745509] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.745511] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.745512] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.745514] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.745516] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.745517] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.745519] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.746535] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.746539] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.746541] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.746542] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.746544] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.746545] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.746546] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.746548] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.747534] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.747537] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.747539] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.747541] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.747542] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.747544] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.747545] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.747546] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.748536] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.748540] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.748541] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.748543] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.748544] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.748546] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.748547] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1388.748549] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1389.408658] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1391.643234] Bluetooth: hci0: failed to disable LE scan: status 0x1f

[ 1391.653228] Bluetooth: hci0: command 0x200c tx timeout

[ 1404.824806] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.824810] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.824812] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.824813] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.825798] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.825801] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.825803] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.825804] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.825806] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.825808] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.825809] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.825811] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.826799] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.826802] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.826804] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.826806] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.826807] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.826809] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.826810] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.826812] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.827798] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.827801] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.827803] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.827805] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.827806] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.827808] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.827809] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.827811] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.828797] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.828800] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.828802] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.828803] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.828805] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.828806] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.828808] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.828810] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.829799] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.829802] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.829804] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.829805] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.829807] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.829808] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.829810] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.829812] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.830798] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.830801] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.830803] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.830804] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.830806] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.830807] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.830808] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.830810] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.831798] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.831801] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.831803] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.831805] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.831806] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.831807] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.831809] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.831810] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.832799] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.832802] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.832804] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.832805] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.832807] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.832808] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.832810] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.832825] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.833772] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.833776] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.833779] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.833781] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.833784] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.833786] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.833788] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.833791] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.834771] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.834775] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.834777] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.834780] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.834782] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.834784] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.834786] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.834789] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.835770] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.835773] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.835775] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.835778] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.835780] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.835782] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.835785] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.835787] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.836772] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.836775] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.836777] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.836780] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.836783] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.836785] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.836787] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.836789] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.837801] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.837805] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.837806] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.837808] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.837809] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.837811] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.837812] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1404.837814] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1408.324285] Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x00)

[ 1410.842685] Bluetooth: hci0: failed to disable LE scan: status 0x1f

[ 1410.842689] Bluetooth: hci0: command 0x200c tx timeout
```

----------

## opensyslab

I folow this 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth

still the same result:

```
@localhost ~ $ xinput

⎡ Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad                   id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                      id=3   [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                id=5   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=6   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                  id=7   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Sleep Button                               id=8   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ ASUS USB2.0 WebCam: ASUS USB2.0            id=9   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Asus WMI hotkeys                           id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard               id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)]

```

```
[NEW] Device 00:00:00:00:04:0F Bluetooth  Mouse

[bluetooth]# connect 00:00:00:00:04:0F 

Attempting to connect to 00:00:00:00:04:0F

[CHG] Device 00:00:00:00:04:0F Connected: yes

[CHG] Device 00:00:00:00:04:0F Modalias: usb:v0000p0000d0000

[CHG] Device 00:00:00:00:04:0F UUIDs: 00001124-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb

[CHG] Device 00:00:00:00:04:0F UUIDs: 00001200-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb

[CHG] Device 00:00:00:00:04:0F ServicesResolved: yes

Failed to connect: org.bluez.Error.Failed

```

```
nov. 22 15:19:16 localhost.localdomain bluetoothd[15084]: Rejected connection from unknown device 00:00:00:00:04:0F

```

Don't know why!!

----------

## opensyslab

TAADAAA

After month and mount, It works!!!

I tweak a bit the kernel.

I update it too.

https://pastebin.com/1NxnTr4q

----------

## opensyslab

Thank a lot ian.au for your help.

----------

